# NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







*NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen​*
*Dass der NABU einmal wichtig war ist unbestritten - heute scheint er immer mehr zu einem reinen Spendesammelkonzern zu verkommen, der sich auch nicht scheut, seine "Gegner" (darunter vor allem immer wieder Angler und Jäger) nach Kräften (und wider besseren Wissens?) zu diffamieren.*

Kommentar

Dass der NABU durch alle Gliederungen hindurch Angler immer wieder zu diffamieren versucht, ist zigfach belegt, im Anhang liste ich einiges auf.

*Aktueller Fall*
*Wieder Schwarzangler im Vogelschutzgebiet Dillinger Ökosee*
https://www.facebook.com/6099932790...993279055964/1571119396276676/?type=3&theater

Haben wir natürlich gesichert.

Hier wurde eine REUSE gelegt, keine Angel benutzt. Eine Reuse ist im Normalfall (wenige Ausnahmen) aber ein Instrument der Berufsfischerei, NICHT von Anglern.

Das hier vom NABU nicht nur getitelt wird mit "Schwarzangler", sondern nachher auch noch im Text ausgeführt:


> _Der Ökosee weckt immer wieder Begehrlichkeiten unter *den schwarzen Schafen des Angelsportes* sich der diskreten Methode des Reusenfangs zu bedienen. Kein auffälliges Angeln am Ufer mit Angelrute, sondern das stille Einsetzen einer Reuse und im unbeobachteten Moment die Entleerung. _



Es zeigt die Anglerfeindlichkeit und Niederträchtigkeit des NABU, hier das Anglern in die Schuhe schieben zu wollen und zur Anti-Angler-Propaganda zu nutzen, OHNE JEDEN Beweis.

Denn Angler wollen Angeln, mit der Angelrute - der Fisch zum mitnehmen ist der Bonus, das Angeln selber das Erlebnis.

Natürlich kann es am Ende sein, dass hier ein Angler sich Berufsfischermethoden bediente. 
Und? 
Es könnte genauso ein NABU-Mitglied sein, ein Spaziergänger, ein Feuerwehrmann, ein Lehrer, ein Gewerkschafter....... 

Immer wieder müssen wir ja auch berichten über Fischdiebstahl und Fischwilderei, vom Einsatz von Netzen bis hin zu Fischwilderei mit Elektrogeräten, nur 2 Beispiele der letzten Zeit:
Schwarz/Wildfischerei jetzt schon mit Elektrogeräten 

Gifhorn: Schwarzfischer mit 100m langem Stellnetz!

Da wird auch richtig von SchwarzFISCHEN, nicht von Angeln geschrieben oder Anglern.

Dass selbst eher selber anglerfeindliche Verbände wie der Saarverband mit seinem Vize Hoen (ja auch bei uns bekannt gewesen) hier ihren Naturschutzkumpels vorwerfen, dass ein solches Verhalten NICHT einer Kooperation dienlich sei, ist dabei schon bemerkenswert.

Ob da auch endlich mal Konsequenzen gezogen werden, seitens der Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, gegen den komplett anglerfeindlichen NABU, darf aber sicherlich weiterhin getrost bezweifelt werden.

Thomas Finkbeiner

Anhang
NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....

LSFV-NDS informiert seine Mitglieder über Diskriminierung der Angler durch NABU-Präsidenten

Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...

Und Beweise für ein recht einseitiges Natur"veständnis" zeit der NABU ja auch immer wieder:
NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel

Weniger Möwen auf Fehmarn dank NABU-Kormoranschutz?

Dazu gibts natürlich viel mehr Beispiele, aber dann wirds kein Artikel, sondern ein Lexikon.

Empfehlenswert dazu auch die Facebookseite NABU-Sündenregister:
https://www.facebook.com/NabuSuendenregister/

*Aktualisierung 15.01. 2018*

Auch die Jäger werden von den Spendensammlern vom NABU verfolgt, genauso unsachlich, faktisch falsch und hinterfotzxx wie wir Angler.

Behauptet Outfox - ich finde, zu Recht!

NABU SPIELT MIT FALSCHEN KARTEN

Das Statement würd ich so unterschreiben, nur nicht mit  "es wäre schade", sondern es ist schade..:


> _Sicher ist: Mit jagdfeindlichen Aktionen besorgt der Nabu auch das Geschäft der Tierschutz-Sekten – wohl aus Angst, einen Teil des Spendenpublikums an radikale Gruppen zu verlieren. *Es wäre schade* um einen Verband mit großer Tradition und vielen Verdiensten für den Natur- und Artenschutz._


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Die deutsche Sprache ist schon schwer. Ein Reusenfischer ist ein Reusenfischer und ein Angler ist ein Angler.

Ich zitiere mich mal ganz frech aus dem neuen "Am Haken":

_Beginnen wir mit dem Fischen und dem Fischer. Beides leitet sich von „Fisch“ ab. Einmal wird das Verb mit der Nachsilbe „en“ gebildet während die Berufsbezeichnung im Deutschen typisch auf „er“ gebildet wird. Es beschreibt ganz allgemein, dem Fisch nachzustellen bzw. denjenigen der eben dies tut. Recht banal, aber offenbar für einige dennoch eine Überforderung! Kommen wir zur Angel und dem Angeln. Das Wort Angel ist bereits sehr alt. Es leitet sich aus dem Altindischen „ankáh“ ab, was so viel wie Biegung oder Krümmung bedeutete. Im Altgriechischen wurde daraus „ankýlos“ für krumm oder gekrümmt. Die Angel teilt sich damit im Übrigen den Wortursprung mit dem Anker, der sich im Altgriechischen „ankyra“ nannte. Man erkennt schon, worauf es hinausläuft. Das Wort „Angel“ beschreibt im Ursprung nichts anderes, als den Haken._

Un daher ist ein Reusenfischer kein Angler. Soviel mal deutschen Sprache lieber Vogelschützer vom NABU.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Das ist für mich klare, gewollte anglerfeindliche Propaganda und keineswegs missverstandene deutsche Sprache.

Das ist für mich volle Absicht, um Angler zu diffamieren und zu diskreditieren.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist für mich klare, gewollte anglerfeindliche Propaganda und keineswegs missverstandene deutsche Sprache.
> 
> Das ist für mich volle Absicht, um Angler zu diffamieren und zu diskreditieren.



Vermutlich ist das so, beim "Bund für Vogelschutz".


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

danke...


----------



## kati48268 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Sie pesten ja sogar Bernd Hoen an (Vize des Saarverbandes), er soll gefälligst seine Kontrolleure anweisen... betonen aber gleichzeitig 'die tolle Zusammenarbeit' mit dem Saarverband. :q

Und natürlich geht es hier gegen Angler, nicht umsonst wird dieser Begriff zig mal erwähnt, obwohl das alles gar nix mit 'angeln' zu tun hat.


----------



## Ørret (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Was bitte soll eigentlich ein Ökosee sein? #q#q
Sind andere Seen nicht Öko?
Der NABU macht sich doch wieder mal nur lächerlich mit der Nummer.


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist für mich klare, gewollte anglerfeindliche Propaganda und keineswegs missverstandene deutsche Sprache.
> 
> Das ist für mich volle Absicht, um Angler zu diffamieren und zu diskreditieren.



Und warum ist das so .ich habe den Bericht mit den Schwarzenschafen gelesen  und kann deine Meinung  nicht teilen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Auch immer wieder wichtig, in dem Zusammenhang z. B. darauf hinzuweisen:
Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?


----------



## UMueller (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Die wollen den Begriff Angeln halt negativ besetzt sehen,das hat schon was von Manipulation der Öffentlichkeit ähnlich dem von Petra. Schon erstaunlich offensichtlich wie geschickt da Angler in solche Formulierungen eingebaut werden.


----------



## kati48268 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Und warum ist das so .ich habe den Bericht mit den Schwarzenschafen gelesen  und kann deine Meinung  nicht teilen.


a)Jemand, der Reusen legt, ist kein Angler.
b)und nun lies den Bericht noch mal und zähl wie oft "Angler" vorkommt
c)was ist die Intention des Berichts?


----------



## UMueller (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Und warum ist das so .ich habe den Bericht mit den Schwarzenschafen gelesen  und kann deine Meinung  nicht teilen.


Hab ich zuerst auch so gesehen. Aber dann. Wieso war das ein Angler ??#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

eben!


----------



## honeybee (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Also ehrlich.....
Wie oft wurden denn in den letzten Wochen Menschen hier im AB diffamiert, die NABU etc angehören?



> a)Jemand, der Reusen legt, ist kein Angler.


Vom Begriff her nicht, aber auch ein Angler kann eine Reuse legen. z.B. eine Köderfischreuse. 
Das ist doch wieder Korinthenkackerei um sich über irgend etwas aufregen zu können.


----------



## marlowe (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



honeybee schrieb:


> Also ehrlich.....
> Wie oft wurden denn in den letzten Wochen Menschen hier im AB diffamiert, die NABU etc angehören?
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist leider keine Korinthenkackerei mehr, sondern eine böswillige Unterstellung. Das kann man noch nicht einmal mit mangelhaftem Textverständnis erklären. 

In dem Text wird fälschlicherweise jemand als "Schwarzangler" bezeichnet, der eine Reuse ausgelegt hat. Wo ist hier bitte das Problem?

Sollen sich die rechtschaffenen Angler jetzt mit den "echten" Schwarzanglern solidarisieren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



marlowe schrieb:


> *In dem Text wird fälschlicherweise jemand als "Schwarzangler" bezeichnet,* der eine Reuse ausgelegt hat. Wo ist hier bitte das Problem?


GENAU DAS IST DAS PROBLEM!!

Und nicht fälschlicherweise, sondern ganz bewusst zur Anglerdiffamierung, wie aus Text wie Kommentaren auch klar hervorgeht.


----------



## honeybee (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



marlowe schrieb:


> In dem Text wird fälschlicherweise jemand als "Schwarzangler" bezeichnet, der eine Reuse ausgelegt hat. Wo ist hier bitte das Problem?



Wenn ich an der Saalekaskade mit eine Reuse erwischt werde (als Angler).....was bin ich dann?
Schwarz-Reusen-Steller?

Oder mit einer Senke, obwohl ich schon 2 Ruten im Wasser haben? Schwarz-Senker? 
Das Eingangsposting dort bei FB ist etwas unglücklich gewählt. In den folgenden Kommentaren geht es um illegalen Fischfang. Fertig. Wurde berichtigt und gut ist.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nicht fälschlicherweise, sondern ganz bewusst zur Anglerdiffamierung, wie aus Text wie Kommentaren auch klar hervorgeht.



Was machst Du denn die ganze Zeit? 
Nix anderes....Diffamieren wo es geht....


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



honeybee schrieb:


> Wurde berichtigt *und gut ist.*


Ist es NICHT, weil es bewusst in Überschrift und Artikel so stehen bleibt..


----------



## marlowe (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> GENAU DAS IST DAS PROBLEM!!
> 
> Und nicht fälschlicherweise, sondern ganz bewusst zur Anglerdiffamierung, wie aus Text wie Kommentaren auch klar hervorgeht.



Nein, das ist falsch. Es ergibt sich spätestes aus dem Text, dass es nicht so gemeint ist. Die Angler werden sogar gebeten, selbst die Augen offen zu halten.

Die von Dir behauptete Diffamierung der Angler ist schlicht eine Unterstellung. 

Wenn Du tatsächlich eine Diffamierung heraus liest, hast Du ein Problem,kurze bzw. einfache Texte zu erfassen.


----------



## UMueller (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Wörtlich steht da sogar "unter den schwarzen Schafen des Angelsports". Also für Nabu wars klar ein Angler. Obwohl keiner erwischt wurde. Spätestens hier sollte es Klingeln. Das ist Diffamierung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



UMueller schrieb:


> Also für Nabu wars klar ein Angler. Obwohl keiner erwischt wurde. Spätestens hier sollte es Klingeln. Das ist Diffamierung.


Bei anständigen Anglern ja.............


----------



## kati48268 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Versetzt euch doch bitte in einen ganz normalen Zeitungsleser, der das Ding überfliegt.
Was bleibt hängen?

Wer sich ein bißchen mit Rhetorik auskennt, sieht klar, dass dieser Bericht genau diese Wirkung erzielen soll.


----------



## marlowe (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Versetzt euch doch bitte in einen ganz normalen Zeitungsleser, der das Ding überfliegt.
> Was bleibt hängen?
> 
> Wer sich ein bißchen mit Rhetorik auskennt, sieht klar, dass dieser Bericht genau diese Wirkung erzielen soll.



Tut mir leid, mit Rhetorik kenne ich mich nicht aus. Welche Wirkung meinst Du?

Wenn ein Fischwilderer "Schwarzangler" oder "Schwarzes Schaf des Anglesports" genannt wird kann damit schwerlich der rechtschaffene Angler gemeint sein.


----------



## smithie (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



honeybee schrieb:


> Vom Begriff her nicht, aber auch ein Angler kann eine Reuse legen. z.B. eine Köderfischreuse


Das stimmt natürlich.

Die Reuse kann aber genauso gut ein Vogelschützer da hin gelegt haben


----------



## Grünknochen (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Gut,
ich nenn's mal ne subjektive Sichtweise, die man - auch als Angler - nicht unbedingt teilen muss.

Hinzu kommt: Es gibt durchaus Anhaltspunkte dafür, dass das Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit gar nicht so schlecht angesehen ist. Siehe nur: https://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/images/pdfs/studie_web.pdf

In diesem Sinne macht es aus meiner Sicht mehr Sinn, selbst positive Akzente zu setzen, statt sich reaktiv zu allem zu äußern, was das Wort ''Angeln'' auch nur in den Mund nimmt. Mimose ist das Gegenteil von Suverän...


----------



## schlotterschätt (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



smithie schrieb:


> Die Reuse kann aber genauso gut ein Vogelschützer da hin gelegt haben



Oder vielleicht ein REAL-Kunde, weil es da keine Krebse gab.
Wie dat so geht mit dem Ding, steht in der Produktbeschreibung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Versetzt euch doch bitte in einen ganz normalen Zeitungsleser, der das Ding überfliegt.
> Was bleibt hängen?
> 
> Wer sich ein bißchen mit Rhetorik auskennt, sieht klar, dass dieser Bericht genau diese Wirkung erzielen soll.


Die einen begreifens..................................


----------



## porbeagle (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



marlowe schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, mit Rhetorik kenne ich mich nicht aus. Welche Wirkung meinst Du?
> 
> Wenn ein Fischwilderer "Schwarzangler" oder "Schwarzes Schaf des Anglesports" genannt wird kann damit schwerlich der rechtschaffene Angler gemeint sein.




Doch, bei der Propaganda schon.

Weil der Ottonormalverbraucher keinen Unterschied macht.
Hat der auch gar kein Interesse dran, weil es Ihm in 99 % keiner erklärt, da er keinen Angler in seinem Umfeld hat.


----------



## racoon (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Wenn man sich derart an dem Wort 'Angler' hochzieht, welches wahrscheinlich fälschlich verwendet wird, wieso wird es dann hier im AB unter 'Angeln in Politik und Verbänden' gepostet ? Wenn es denn so gar n ix mit Angeln zu tun hat......


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



racoon schrieb:


> Wenn man sich derart an dem Wort 'Angler' hochzieht, *welches wahrscheinlich fälschlich verwendet wird,*


nicht wahrscheinlich, sondern konkret und in meinen Augen auch ganz bewusst



racoon schrieb:


> wieso wird es dann hier im AB unter 'Angeln in Politik und Verbänden' gepostet ?


Auch wenn die Frage hier Offtopic ist:

Weil es mit Angelpoolitik zu tun hat, mit der Diffamierung der Angler durch den NABU und Konsorten, und weil genau dafür diese Rubrik da ist.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt vieles, was in Politik und Verbänden passiert, was  auch Angler insgesamt betrifft.
> 
> Bisher waren diese Themen im Forum "verstreut"; je nach Inhalt in den verschiedensten Foren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blechinfettseb (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Falls jemand sich das auf Facebook anschaut, bitte die Bewertung mit nur 1 Stern nicht vergessen ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Klasse Tipp! Danke.
Hatt ich vergessen


----------



## Blechinfettseb (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Versetzt euch doch bitte in einen ganz normalen Zeitungsleser, der das Ding überfliegt.
> Was bleibt hängen?
> 
> Wer sich ein bißchen mit Rhetorik auskennt, sieht klar, dass dieser Bericht genau diese Wirkung erzielen soll.



Schon schlimm wie viele hier im Forum diese Art der Meinungsmache noch nicht mal erkennen. Und finde persönlich Thomas Kritik an manchen stellen auch teilweise stark überzogen. Hier bin ich def. der gleichen Meinung. Obwohl hier in keinster Weise Anhaltspunkte für die Beteiligung eines Anglers (egal ob überhaupt Fischereischein oder notorisch Schwarzangler) gegeben sind taucht im Text mehrmals das Wort Angler auf.  Was bleibt beim Durchschnittsleser hängen? Meist nur das Wort Angler. Und dann noch wundern warum das Angeln teilweise einen schlechten Ruf genießt. Genauso macht Peta und Konsorten auch gezielt Stimmung. Den Mädels und Jungs muss man wenigstens zugestehen, dass Sie wissen wie man gezielt mit Worten steuern kann..

Welchen Sinn gibt es bitte für den Nabu hier einen Angler mit einzubeziehen obwohl einfach eine Reuse gestellt wurde die jeder im Ebay für 8 Euro kaufen kann.


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



UMueller schrieb:


> Hab ich zuerst auch so gesehen. Aber dann. Wieso war das ein Angler ??#c


Ja sie hätten auch Wilddieb schreiben können .Und Reusen legen  war bei uns noch vor ein paar Jahren Vereins Mitgliedern erlaubt.  Und wenn wir als Angler mit angespochen werden muss es zwangsläufig oft geschrieben werden.Aber diese Stimmungs mache gegen anders denkende kenne ich aus einer anderen Ecke zu genüge da heist es immmer Lügenpresse.


----------



## honeybee (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nicht wahrscheinlich, sondern konkret und in meinen Augen auch ganz bewusst



Was zu beweisen wäre...... 
Das sind alles Unterstellungen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Ich schenke diesem NABU Artikel wenig Beachtung, zumal ich Ihn überhaupt nicht "schlimm" finde.

Und Deine Sätze wie "manche begreifens" -  lass es einfach. Niveau ist nach wie vor keine Creme.

Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal diesen Thread bei den NABU Leuten verlinken.
Aber die werden höchst wahrscheinlich über soviel Zauberei um ein Wort nur müde lächeln. (richtig so)
Zudem müssten sie sich ja hier anmelden im Forum, um zu diesen Beschuldigungen Stellung zu nehmen.


----------



## racoon (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> n*icht wahrscheinlich, sondern konkret* und in meinen Augen auch ganz bewusst
> .



Du weißt also, dass die Reuse nicht von Anglern ist ? Wenn Du das belegen könntest, dann hättest Du wirklich etwas gegen den NABU Salü in der Hand, da könntest Du einiges erreichen. Wenn es allerdings nur eine Vermutung von Dir ist, dann diffamierst Du den NABU genau so, wie Du ihm unterstellst, dass er 'die Angler' diffamiert.

Wie wäre es denn, wenn Du den facebook-Beitrag nicht verbreiten würdest, sondern eine Meldung an facebook machen würdest, wenn Du Belege für eine Falschaussage hast ? SO würdest Du einen kleinen Schritt für die Anglerschaft machen und nicht mit einer Verbreitung (für eigene Zwecke ?).


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Schon schlimm wie viele hier im Forum diese Art der Meinungsmache noch nicht mal erkennen.



Und da muss man noch unterscheiden- ein Teil erkennt das nicht und der andere Teil will es nicht erkennen. Entweder weil man sich eventuell selbst eher dem NABU zugehörig fühlt, bis heute noch nicht verstanden hat, dass das System der Naturschützer "gegen Angler zu hetzen" mittlerweile Methode hat oder auch nur weil Thomas das schreibt (fällt sogar mir mittlerweile auf, dass manche User nur noch gegen Thomas pesten).

Der NABU in SH hat mit der Kormoran Geschichte begonnen, die Typen aus Saarlouis machen weiter.

Der NDR Bericht zu Habeck/ Angeltourismus zeigt in den Kommentaren einmal mehr wie NABU und auch WWF gegen uns Angler Stimmung machen.

NABU, WWF und Co wollen uns das Angeln verbieten (lassen), bitte aufwachen!

Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Angler auch noch für den NABU spenden #q.

Ich habe den Bericht bereits gestern Abend zwei nichtangelnden Kumpels weitergeleitet, um mal deren Meinung zu hören.

1. Kumpel: "Da dürft Ihr Euch nicht wundern, wenn man die Natur vor Euch schützt. Wenn man sich nicht an Regeln hölt, muss man halt durchgreifen"

2. Kumpel: "Selbser Schuld, wenn Angler machen was sie wollen, wird das Angeln halt verboten"

Ich würde sagen der NABU fährt eine saubere Kampagne gegen unser Hobby.

Wir lesen den Bericht nämlich als Angler- nicht als Normalbürger. Da ist das Ergebnis ein ganz anderes!


----------



## honeybee (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



racoon schrieb:


> Du weißt also, dass die Reuse nicht von Anglern ist ? Wenn Du das belegen könntest, dann hättest Du wirklich etwas gegen den NABU Salü in der Hand, da könntest Du einiges erreichen. Wenn es allerdings nur eine Vermutung von Dir ist, dann diffamierst Du den NABU genau so, wie Du ihm unterstellst, dass er 'die Angler' diffamiert.
> 
> Wie wäre es denn, wenn Du den facebook-Beitrag nicht verbreiten würdest, sondern eine Meldung an facebook machen würdest, wenn Du Belege für eine Falschaussage hast ? SO würdest Du einen kleinen Schritt für die Anglerschaft machen und nicht mit einer Verbreitung (für eigene Zwecke ?).



Wo ist der Likebutton???#6#6#6#6

Also ich habe gerade noch einmal auf diesen Facebookbeitrag geklickt. Leute, da wird es einem schlecht, was manche da schreiben. Und wenn man dann sieht, wer da sein Däumchen nach oben gesetzt hat....|kopfkrat

Wenn das die Angler wiederspiegeln soll. Dann gut Nacht.


----------



## Windelwilli (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Schön wie die Nabu-Jünger sich hier drehen und winden :q.

Nabu könnte auch schreiben:

Angler sind Schxxxe!

Die würden das trotzdem bestreiten..... #q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Schön wie die Nabu-Jünger sich hier drehen und winden :q.
> 
> Nabu könnte auch schreiben:
> 
> ...



Und liken...


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Schön wie die Nabu-Jünger sich hier drehen und winden :q.
> 
> Nabu könnte auch schreiben:
> 
> ...


Wer selbstständig denken kann ist keinen sein Jünger..


----------



## raubangler (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Lt. den Kommentaren bei Facebook wünscht sich der Nabu sogar mehr Kontrollen durch Angler.

Wobei ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen kann, wieso Angler einen See kontrollieren sollten, wo Angeln komplett verboten ist.
Den Hirnwindungen kann ich nicht so ganz folgen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Schön wie die Nabu-Jünger sich hier drehen und winden :q.
> 
> Nabu könnte auch schreiben:
> 
> ...


tja..........


----------



## iXware (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



racoon schrieb:


> Du weißt also, dass die Reuse nicht von Anglern ist ? Wenn Du das belegen könntest, dann hättest Du wirklich etwas gegen den NABU Salü in der Hand, da könntest Du einiges erreichen. Wenn es allerdings nur eine Vermutung von Dir ist, dann diffamierst Du den NABU genau so, wie Du ihm unterstellst, dass er 'die Angler' diffamiert.
> 
> Wie wäre es denn, wenn Du den facebook-Beitrag nicht verbreiten würdest, sondern eine Meldung an facebook machen würdest, wenn Du Belege für eine Falschaussage hast ? SO würdest Du einen kleinen Schritt für die Anglerschaft machen und nicht mit einer Verbreitung (für eigene Zwecke ?).



richtig... und mir dem neuen Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetz werden auch gleich dei Accounts von den Hass-Verbreitern gesperrt damit die nicht noch mehr Hass schüren können.


----------



## Grünknochen (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und da muss man noch unterscheiden- ein Teil erkennt das nicht und der andere Teil will es nicht erkennen. Entweder weil man sich eventuell selbst eher dem NABU zugehörig fühlt, bis heute noch nicht verstanden hat, dass das System der Naturschützer "gegen Angler zu hetzen" mittlerweile Methode hat oder auch nur weil Thomas das schreibt (fällt sogar mir mittlerweile auf, dass manche User nur noch gegen Thomas pesten).
> 
> Der NABU in SH hat mit der Kormoran Geschichte begonnen, die Typen aus Saarlouis machen weiter.
> 
> ...



Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass es Angler gibt, die sehr genau verstanden haben und trotzdem eine andere Position haben als die Deinige? 
Ich für meinen Teil teile so einiges, was hier in der Sache vertreten wird, aber bei weitem nicht alles. Ist das ein Problem? Ich finde, man sollte im Gespräch bleiben, statt nur mit Gefolgsleuten zu kommunizieren oder aber diejenigen als unwissend, gleichgültig oder aber auf einem Auge blind zu verunglimpfen, die nicht zur Schar der Jünger zählen.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Wenn ich mal wieder diesen Kram von den NABu Verteidigern lese...
ich mache mir ernsthaft gedanken um unser Hobby. 
Nicht wegen NABU & CO.
Sondern wegen meine Hobbykollegen welche solche Vereine noch unterstützen.
Welche Angler wegen Fotos anschwärzen, wegen des Anprangern von C&R (Thema Selber Schuld und vieles andere)

Ihr ALLE schaufelt  für den Tierschutz& Recht  euer eigenes Grab und merkt es nicht mal.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass es Angler gibt, die sehr genau verstanden haben und trotzdem eine andere Position haben als die Deinige?
> Ich für meinen Teil teile so einiges, was hier in der Sache vertreten wird, aber bei weitem nicht alles. Ist das ein Problem? Ich finde, man sollte im Gespräch bleiben, statt nur mit Gefolgsleuten zu kommunizieren oder aber diejenigen als unwissend, gleichgültig oder aber auf einem Auge blind zu verunglimpfen, die nicht zur Schar der Jünger zählen.



Die Verunglimpfung kommt in erster Linie von der NABU & Co. Seite.
Und wenn man dann nach x Jahren und versuchten Gesprächen etc. gemeinsame Aktionen usw. 
weiterhin solche Berichte Lesen und Sehen muss...

Ich habe da absolutes Verständnis dafür wenn Angler die gleichen Töne anschlagen.

Der NABU weiss ganz genau um die Verdienste der Angler und deren Vereine.
Ohne die...gebe es nicht mal diese Vogelschützer, Thema intakte Gewässer und Ufer etc.
Wir waren es die vielerorts Gewässer gereinigt haben, Ufer gepflegt haben etc. 
Nicht der NABU


----------



## Krabat_11 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



UMueller schrieb:


> Hab ich zuerst auch so gesehen. Aber dann. Wieso war das ein Angler ??#c



Es wird zumindest von den schwarzen Schafen des Angelsports geschrieben. Die können also niemanden von uns meinen - ODER?

Tendenziös mag der Bericht sein, aber Diffamierung sieht m. E. anders aus


----------



## marlowe (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



raubangler schrieb:


> Lt. den Kommentaren bei Facebook wünscht sich der Nabu sogar mehr Kontrollen durch Angler.
> 
> Wobei ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen kann, wieso Angler einen See kontrollieren sollten, wo Angeln komplett verboten ist.
> Den Hirnwindungen kann ich nicht so ganz folgen.



Naja, sie bitten um Mithilfe / Hinweise. Wer an dem Gewässer fischereiberechtigt ist, geht aus dem kurzen Beitrag nicht hervor. Das kann ja trotz Angelverbot immer noch der Landesverband sein o.ä..

Es ist auch nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich, dass die Angler vor Ort die Übeltäter kennen.


----------



## Windelwilli (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Mein Gott, das war eine kleine Köderfischreuse (lt.Foto).
Das können genau so gut ein paar Kinder gewesen sein.

Wenn ich an meine Kindheit denke, da war sowas noch harmlos. |kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass es Angler gibt, die sehr genau verstanden haben und trotzdem eine andere Position haben als die Deinige?
> Ich für meinen Teil teile so einiges, was hier in der Sache vertreten wird, aber bei weitem nicht alles. Ist das ein Problem? Ich finde, man sollte im Gespräch bleiben, statt nur mit Gefolgsleuten zu kommunizieren oder aber diejenigen als unwissend, gleichgültig oder aber auf einem Auge blind zu verunglimpfen, die nicht zur Schar der Jünger zählen.



Das sehe ich anders! Wenn wie hier gezielt gegen Angler vorgegangen wird, kann ich an einem Verien, der mit solchen Methoden öffentlich aggiert, nichts gutes finden oder gutheißen! 

Wenn eine politische Partei gute Ansätze zeigt, jedoch öffentliche Entgleisungen von Parteimitgliedern duldet, sind die für mich auch nicht wählbar! 

Nicht anderes zählt auch in disem Fall für mich...

Da wäre auch ein Gespräch verschwendete Zeit, da darf man nur öffentlich reagieren- mit Aufklärung der Unwahrheiten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders! Wenn wie hier gezielt gegen Angler vorgegangen wird, kann ich an einem Verien, der mit solchen Methoden öffentlich aggiert, nichts gutes finden oder gutheißen!
> 
> Wenn eine politische Partei gute Ansätze zeigt, jedoch öffentliche Entgleisungen von Parteimitgliedern duldet, sind die für mich auch nicht wählbar!
> 
> ...



#6#6#6


----------



## purschie (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Einer poltert los und schon ist die Lawine losgetreten. Die Wahrheit scheint keiner wirklich zu kennen. Was macht da schon ein zweideutiger Begriff und falsch formulierte Worte! hauptsache ich hab mich ins Gespräch gebracht.

Leider ist es in der heutigen Zeit so das immer weniger sich die Zeit nehmen gewissenhaft zu arbeiten. 

Natürlich find ich Vorverurteilungen und schlecht gemachte Arbeit nicht gut, aber ich hätte stündlich nen Herzkasper wenn ich mich deswegen aufregen würde.

Ruhig Brauner!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



purschie schrieb:


> Natürlich find ich Vorverurteilungen und schlecht gemachte Arbeit nicht gut, aber ich hätte stündlich nen Herzkasper wenn ich mich deswegen aufregen würde.
> 
> Ruhig Brauner!


Du musst Dich ja nicht aufregen - dennoch nochmal Fakten zur Anglerfeindlichkeit des NABU zusammen gefasst, ist ja alles nachlesbar/belegt/verlinkt:
NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen

NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....

LSFV-NDS informiert seine Mitglieder über Diskriminierung der Angler durch NABU-Präsidenten

Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...

Und Beweise für ein recht einseitiges Natur"veständnis" zeit der NABU ja auch immer wieder:
NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel

Weniger Möwen auf Fehmarn dank NABU-Kormoranschutz?

Dazu gibts natürlich viel mehr Beispiele, aber dann wirds kein Artikel, sondern ein Lexikon.

Empfehlenswert dazu auch die Facebookseite NABU-Sündenregister:
https://www.facebook.com/NabuSuendenregister/


----------



## kati48268 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Tendenziös mag der Bericht sein, aber Diffamierung sieht m. E. anders aus


Ich würde es auch nicht direkt als diffamierend bezeichnen,
vielmehr als *"manipulativ"*!

Es wird dem Leser ein Bild in den Kopf gepflanzt, _'Angler = pööse, irgendwie gegen Naturschutz, irgendwie rechtswidrig, sowieso: die armen Fische, macht doch aua..."_.
Das ist das, was bei einem Normalbürger, der den Artikel überfliegt, hängen bleibt.
Und vergessen wird, natürlich.

Bis zum nächsten Artikel, wo wieder so fälschlicherweise zugespitzt wird.

Und dann steht wieder irgendwann in der Zeitung die Schlagzeile, _"Angler angezeigt wegen Tierquälerei"_. Die Nachricht, dass die Anzeige verworfen wurde, erscheint nach 8 Wochen irgendwo auf Seite 11 mit 3 Zeilen, meist jedoch gar nicht.

_"Storch verhedeert & tot im alten, verweisten Fischernetz"_, ein grausiges Bild bei Facebook oder sonstwo.
Fischer? Angler?... Für Otto Normalbürger sowieso ziemlich dasselbe.
Und dass das Foto aus Bulgarien und von 1977 ist, steht nicht dabei.

Dann kommt die Doku _"Angeln, Sport mit Widerhaken Teil II"_.
Da zappt Otto Normalbürger kurz rein, mag (verständlicherweise) nicht mitansehen, wie ein Vollhorst zu blöd ist, eine Forelle schnell zu töten und zappt weiter zum Dschungelcamp, da werden ja keine Tiere gequält, auch deswegen ist es Deutschlands Quotenhit Nr. 1.

Ne Doku, wie 12Tonnen Rotbarsch per Schleppnetz an Bord gehievt werden und dann verrecken (+ wie der Meeresgrund anschließend aussieht) kommt nicht, 
deswegen schmeckt das Aldi-Rotbarschfilet auch viel tierleidfreier als so ne arme geangelte Forelle.


Wie war das noch mit: 
_"...Angeln Stück für Stück stigmatisieren"?_ |kopfkrat
Merk ich nix von, 
alles nur Schwarzmalerei der Anglerboard-Verschwörungstheoretiker.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Ich glaube "diffamieren" passte selten besser als in diesem Fall!

Diffamierung ==> jemanden in seinem Ansehen schädigen, Hetze, Mobbing, Gerüchte, gezielte Verleumdung


----------



## mirko.nbg (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Ich habe jetzt nur die von Thomas "Anfangspost gelesen" Die anderen 55 waren mir jetzt zu viel.
Naturschutz und vernünftige Politik. Da bin Ich dabei!
Mir fehlt fast schon die Lust zum schreiben. die ganzen Diskusionen....

Raubfische und Wasservögel.... Fressen die Wasservögel keine Jungfische?

*Hiermit gebe ich folgendes an die Verantwortlichen Politiker und Vogelschützer und Naturschützer bekannt:*

AHNUNGSLOSIGKEIT UND FEHLENDES INTERESSE! Leider haben Sie mit Ihrem Denken und Handeln viel falsch gemacht. Wenn mein Chef mir was sagt muß ich es machen, auch wenn ich es blöd finde. Alles was von Euch kommt ist nur für Euer Aufsehen gedacht. Warum: Ihr verdiehnt in der Politik sehr gut. Wenn Ihr was schafft ist der Job sicher. Habt Ihr kein schlechtes gewissen? Angler sind Naturschützer!
Ich bin von Euch entäuscht, wie in den vielen Jahren zuvor. 
*GROSSES GEREDE UND NIX DAHINTER. *
Thanks(das war englisch)

Ich wehre mich. Und bin am überlegen wie ich es am besten mache!
Abwarten!


----------



## honeybee (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Wir Angler diffamieren uns doch selber......

Mit Aussagen wie "Ihr habt doch einen Knall in der Optik" sind wir natürlich sehr glaubhaft und konstruktiv. 
Genau solche Dinge lesen eben auch "Nicht-Angler", zumal es ja auch ein öffentlicher Beitrag ist.

Und genau diese Negativen Dinge sind die, über die geredet wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich glaube "diffamieren" passte selten besser als in diesem Fall!
> 
> Diffamierung ==> jemanden in seinem Ansehen schädigen, Hetze, Mobbing, Gerüchte, gezielte Verleumdung


#6#6#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Wer glaubt, dass der NABU Saarlouis Angler nicht absichtlich DIFFAMIERT, sollte dann jetzt noch einmal auf die geänderte Überschrift achten- und dann noch einmal in Ruhe den Text lesen!

https://www.facebook.com/6099932790...993279055964/1571119396276676/?type=3&theater


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

würd ich jetzt schreiben, was ich von diesem Nabu - ..... wirklich halte, käme ich in Knast...


----------



## honeybee (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wer glaubt, dass der NABU Saarlouis Angler nicht absichtlich DIFFAMIERT, sollte dann jetzt noch einmal auf die geänderte Überschrift achten- und dann noch einmal in Ruhe den Text lesen!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/6099932790...993279055964/1571119396276676/?type=3&theater



Also ich musste jetzt schon etwas schmunzeln......
Thomas....Du schreibst nicht zufällig für den NABU? :q

Die Jungs haben sich angepasst......wie es in den Wald schallt


----------



## gründler (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Die Überschrift ähnelt aber sehr einem Posting aus diesem tröööt....


Arm...einfach nur Arm.....schei....en sich alle gegenseitig an...und schreiben als ""Angler"" für die Gegner und spielen zusammen mit ihnen Skat....Arm....


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



> und schreiben als ""Angler"" für die Gegner und spielen zusammen mit ihnen Skat.


auch das geht bei uns, solange man sich an die Regeln hält, kann man auch zu Anglerfeinden wie dem NABU halten, statt zu Anglern.. 

Jedem seine Meinung ..


----------



## honeybee (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



gründler schrieb:


> Die Überschrift ähnelt aber sehr einem Posting aus diesem tröööt....
> 
> 
> Arm...einfach nur Arm.....schei....en sich alle gegenseitig an...und schreiben als ""Angler"" für die Gegner und spielen zusammen mit ihnen Skat....Arm....



Lies Dir doch mal die Kommentare einiger "Angler"? dort durch.
Peinlich, wirklich peinlich.

Nicht das ich auch nur irgend etwas gut heiße, aber mit solchem primitiven dahergeplappere schaden wir uns als Angler doch selber.
Genau das ist das, was die breite Öffentlichkeit wahr nimmt......Negativberichterstattung.

Und wenn dann solche Qualitativ hochwertigen Statements bei FB auftauchen.....


----------



## Sharpo (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



honeybee schrieb:


> Wir Angler diffamieren uns doch selber......
> 
> Mit Aussagen wie "Ihr habt doch einen Knall in der Optik" sind wir natürlich sehr glaubhaft und konstruktiv.
> Genau solche Dinge lesen eben auch "Nicht-Angler", zumal es ja auch ein öffentlicher Beitrag ist.
> ...




Dann lass es doch einfach mal bleiben....|wavey:
Selber Schuld etc...

Genau dies entzweit Angler und genau dies nutzen andere in ihrer Propaganda gegen Angler aus.

Steht zu C&R, steht zum Fotografieren, steht zu den Anglern welche nicht euren Idealen von Angeln darstellen.
Steht zum Angeln aus Spass und nicht weil ihr Nahrung für euren Teller benötigt.
WIR sind Angler!

Und genau deswegen muss solch ein NABU Fuzzi von Anglern Feuer unter dem Arsch gemacht werden!
Und nicht noch von Anglern verteidigt werden.
Unfassbar so etwas.

Hier werden Angler diffamiert ohne zu Wissen ob es überhaupt Angler waren.
Pauschale Vorverurteilung!

Das ist so als wenn man Schreiben würde es waren Asylanten!

Schaltet mal euer Hirn ein.


----------



## honeybee (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dann lass es doch einfach mal bleiben....|wavey:
> Selbst Schuld etc...



Ach Sharpo.....|rolleyes

Hast Du überhaupt verstanden was ich geschrieben habe?|kopfkrat

Ich erkläre es Dir sehr gerne noch einmal.
Wenn "Angler"? sich in einem öffentlichem NABU Thema bei Facebook auf untestem Stammtischniveau dazu äussern, wirkt das natürlich auf alle Aussenstehende Nicht-Angler sehr professionell und konstruktiv. Ja?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Wenn sich 5.000.000 Angler in Deutschland dem NABU öffentlich gegenüber stellen und denen Contra geben würden, wäre es egal, wie sich jemand ausdrückt- dann wären wir eine Macht!

Wenn aber Angler sich über die Ausdrucksweise anderer Angler öffentlich äußern und das für diese "Angler" das einzige Problem ist, dann haben wir Angler nicht nur ein Problem mit NABU und Co...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn aber Angler sich über die Ausdrucksweise anderer Angler öffentlich äußern und das für diese "Angler" das einzige Problem ist, dann haben wir Angler nicht nur ein Problem mit NABU und Co...


auch das geht bei uns, solange man sich an die Regeln bei uns hält, kann man auch zu Anglerfeinden wie dem NABU halten, statt zu Anglern.. 

Jedem seine Meinung ..


----------



## Sharpo (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ach Sharpo.....|rolleyes
> 
> Hast Du überhaupt verstanden was ich geschrieben habe?|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Des Volkes Stimme ist für Dich Stammtisch?
Du wunderst Dich über den Ton?
Wo sind se denn unsere lieben Verbände welche genau für solchen NABU Mist auf den Tisch hauen müssten?

Desweiteren kritisierst Du nicht nur das Stammtischniveau auf FAcebook sondern attackierst hier andere User, Mods etc.

Ständig.

Wer nix begreift bist DU. Ausschliesslich Du.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn sich 5.000.000 Angler in Deutschland dem NABU öffentlich gegenüber stellen und denen Contra geben würden, wäre es egal, wie sich jemand ausdrückt- dann wären wir eine Macht!
> 
> Wenn aber Angler sich über die Ausdrucksweise anderer Angler öffentlich äußern und das für diese "Angler" das einzige Problem ist, dann haben wir Angler nicht nur ein Problem mit NABU und Co...




Schon lange nicht mehr. Der Feind sitzt in den eigenen Reihen.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



bastido schrieb:


> Ja, Fisherbandit es ist nur noch traurig. Mehr will ich da gar nicht mehr schreiben. Das zieht sich inzwischen wie ein roter Faden durchs Board, Angler sind an allem selber Schuld, mit jeder Verhaltens- oder auch Ausdrucksweise die den Immerallesrichtigmachern nicht gefallen.
> Im übrigen wäre der Übeltäter hier ein Fischdieb, Wilderer oder sonst was und würde bei Habhaftwerden auch so behandelt. Ganz nebenbei und für den Fall absolut unbedeutend ist er eventuell auch noch schwul, Berliner oder Angler. Wie man diese sachfremden, Ressentiments festigenden, unzulässig verknüpften Verallgemeinerungen noch verteidigen kann ist mir ein Rätsel und spricht eigentlich Bände.



#6

Kotzsmily fehlt


----------



## honeybee (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das ist so als wenn man Schreiben würde es waren Asylanten!





> Wer nix begreift bist DU. Ausschliesslich Du.



#6
Du bist echt ein Fuchs....



> Des Volkes Stimme ist für Dich Stammtisch?


Sorry, aber wenn DAS Volkes Stimme ist, dann will ich auswandern.


----------



## hans albers (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



> Des Volkes Stimme ist für Dich Stammtisch?



entscheidest du, wer hier volk ist... ??
zum glück nicht...


----------



## mirko.nbg (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Selbstverständlich müssen wir auch aufpassen wie wir es sagen, wenn uns was nicht passt.

Das schlimmste ist seine Seriösität gegenüber manchen Dingen zu verlieren. An natürliche Regeln sollte man sich halten. 
Sowas wie C&R sollte auch nicht sein. Und wenn ich da ein Video aus Dänemark betrachte nur um Angler zu werben, mit dem Kommentar: Bei uns ist Catch und Release erlaubt.... Klar derjenige macht mit den Deutschen Anglern ein Geschäft. Das ist so nicht i.O.

Bitte keine Diskusion. Es geht hier um wichtigere Sachen.
Das sollte uns klar sein. Wir Diskutieren nur rum streiten.... Jeder findet bei dem anderen was und so weiter. Das war in dieser Sache mein letzter Beitrag. Ich werde mich jetzt auf Taten konzentrieren.

Und wenn ich da alleine bin........


----------



## Sharpo (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



hans albers schrieb:


> entscheidest du, wer hier volk ist... ??
> zum glück nicht...




Es geht nicht darum was ich entscheide. Sondern dies sind Bürger Menschen wie jeder andere, ein Teil unseres Volkes.
Kann sich nicht jeder wie ein Akademiker ausdrücken nur damit es Honeybee gefällt.


----------



## honeybee (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Des Volkes Stimme ist für Dich Stammtisch?
> Du wunderst Dich über den Ton?
> Wo sind se denn unsere lieben Verbände welche genau für solchen NABU Mist auf den Tisch hauen müssten?
> 
> ...



Bleib mal bitte ganz ruhig und werde mal nicht persönlich. Oder haben wir schon Schweine zusammengehütet? Soweit geht die "Forenfreundschaft" nun doch nicht.
1. attackiere ich niemanden 
2. wenn es einige immer noch nicht verstehen, das wir Angler uns selber schädigen durch unser Verhalten, dann kann ich nix dafür. 

Mit unqualifizierten Nachgeplappere ist uns sicherlich nicht geholfen.
Ihr seid doch diejenigen, die sich Echauffieren, das die NABU PR oder auch von anderen Organisationen eingerührten Aktion in der Öffentlichkeit so gut ankommen und ein falsche Licht auf uns Angler werfen. Das ist ja auch Richtig. Nur fragt Euch mal warum? 

Wenn dann Beispielhaft Kommentare kommen wie "Ihr habt doch nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun", "Ihr Spinner" etc. wirft das natürlich ein sehr gutes Licht auf uns, nicht wahr?

In meinen Augen falsch ist es, sich auf so ein Niveau herab zu lassen, z.B. durch schriftliche Statements wie oben, die uns eigentlich nur Schaden und wir somit leicht in eine Schublade gesteckt werden können.


----------



## honeybee (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Kann sich nicht jeder wie ein Akademiker ausdrücken nur damit es Honeybee gefällt.



Einen gewissen Grundanstand sollte aber jeder haben.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich müssen wir auch aufpassen wie wir es sagen, wenn uns was nicht passt.
> 
> Das schlimmste ist seine Seriösität gegenüber manchen Dingen zu verlieren. An natürliche Regeln sollte man sich halten.
> Sowas wie C&R sollte auch nicht sein. Und wenn ich da ein Video aus Dänemark betrachte nur um Angler zu werben, mit dem Kommentar: Bei uns ist Catch und Release erlaubt.... Klar derjenige macht mit den Deutschen Anglern ein Geschäft. Das ist so nicht i.O.
> ...



Die C&R Diskussion findet anderswo statt. C&R..geschützte Fische müssen zurück gesetzt werden. Dagegen bist DU also?
#q


----------



## Sharpo (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



honeybee schrieb:


> Einen gewissen Grundanstand sollte aber jeder haben.



Dies ist relativ

Davon ab hast Du diesen nicht zu definieren.

Was übrigens ein weiteres Problem unserer Gesellschaft ist.

Man ist zu fein um mit niedrigeren zu Sprechen...


----------



## honeybee (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dies ist relativ
> 
> Davon ab hast Du diesen nicht zu definieren.
> 
> ...



Nun, ich weis wirklich nicht, welches nun Dein Problem ist.
Definiere niedrigeren? Woran machst Du das fest....also was ist für Dich "niedrigeren"?

Vom finanziellen Standpunkt gesehen? Oder vom geistigen?
Bei letzterem gebe ich Dir allerdings Recht. 
Da kann man nämlich auch mit einer Taube Schach spielen, diese rennt übers Spielbrett, kackt alles voll und fühlt sich als Gewinner.


----------



## hans albers (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



> Man ist zu fein um mit niedrigeren zu Sprechen...




oh man....
 was du dir alles so aus den fingern saugst...


----------



## Sharpo (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



honeybee schrieb:


> Nun, ich weis wirklich nicht, welches nun Dein Problem ist.
> Definiere niedrigeren? Woran machst Du das fest....also was ist für Dich "niedrigeren"?
> 
> Vom finanziellen Standpunkt gesehen? Oder vom geistigen?
> ...



Nur das Menschen keine Taube sind.
Mit soviel Arroganz kommt man nicht weit......irgendwann fliegt einem dies um die Ohren.


----------



## honeybee (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nur das Menschen keine Taube sind.
> Mit soviel Arroganz kommt man nicht weit......



Anderes Beispiel, weil Du es ja immer noch nicht verstanden hast oder nicht verstehen willst.....kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Es stehen 5 Kameraden vor dem Gerätehaus der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr nach ihrem Dienst. (für Dich - Ausbildung, Freiwillig, unbezahlt) und jeder hält eine Flasche Bier in der Hand.
Nenne es Feierabendbier.

Es kommen 10 Passanten vorbei, die nix aber gar nix mit Feuerwehr am Hut haben. Na? Was kommt nun?
Mindestens 5 davon werden sagen - siehste Feuerwehr, nur saufen.

Was machen die Kameraden darauf hin? Sie trinken ihr Feierabendbier HINTER dem Haus.

Und genau so oder so ähnlich schaden wir uns mit primitiven Äußerungen in der Öffentlichkeit. Nur das hier keine Einsicht da ist


----------



## Bratfischangler (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Und was kommt von den anderen 5? Nun gönne den Jungens doch bitte schön ihr Feierabend Bier....


----------



## honeybee (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Bratfischangler schrieb:


> Und was kommt von den anderen 5? Nun gönne den Jungens doch bitte schön ihr Feierabend Bier....



Ja von mir aus nen ganzen Kasten.....

Es war nur ein Beispiel. Ich kenne diese Diskussionen, da ich selber Jahrelang sehr Aktiv war in der Einsatzabteilung einer größeren Stützpunktwehr.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Sitzen 5 Blagen am Strassenrand und Zocken mit dem Handy..
Kommen 5 Passanten vorbei, Boah die heutige Jungend nur am Zocken.

Merkste was Mädel?

SCHEISS WAS DRUFF! Wenn die Hütte brennt freuen sich diese Passanten das Geholfen wird!

Und wenn se mit nem besoffenen Kopp  das Feuer läöschen, die Oma aus dem Haus retten etc.

Lass se doch saufen.

Irgendwer ist immer angepisst und wenn der Hosenstall nicht geschlossen ist

War übrigens meine beste Übung damals mit der Feuerwehr...
Die Jungs haben was druff, auch beim Saufen und Essen. lol


----------



## aesche100 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Peace!! Please!!
Jeder darf doch seine Meinung äußern. Nur sollte man nicht versuchen, seine anderen aufzudrängen. Bringt nichts.
Alles ist Ansichtssache. Was den einen aufregt ist für den anderen Pille Palle. Dreimal Luft holen und an einem Strang ziehen. Aber bitte in "eine" Richtung

Angeln ist toll!!


----------



## Anglerdemo (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



aesche100 schrieb:


> Dreimal Luft holen und an einem Strang ziehen. Aber bitte in "eine" Richtung



Zum Beispiel hier #6

www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4704705&postcount=1


----------



## Bratfischangler (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Ja, und nun fände ich es schön wenn dieses so nicht weiter geführt wird. Eventuell steht es hier schon irgendwo in einem der Beiträge. Fakt ist es handelt sich um Wilderei. In so einem Fall ruft man die Polizei, macht ein Bild und hilft ggf. den Jungens in Uniform dabei die Tierchen frei zu lassen. Die Reuse ist ein Beweisstück. Anders lautender Text ist unglaubwürdig. Für mich ist dieser FB eintrag nix weiter als eine Lüge.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel hier #6
> 
> www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4704705&postcount=1




Aber ohne dem Glas Bier am Bierstand...
könnte ja wer auf die Idee kommen Angler sind nur am Saufen.

#q:vik:


----------



## Anglerdemo (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber ohne dem Glas Bier am Bierstand...
> könnte ja wer auf die Idee kommen Angler sind nur am Saufen.
> 
> #q:vik:



Wir hatten bei allen Demos Alkoholverbot ausgesprochen #6


----------



## honeybee (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wir hatten bei allen Demos Alkoholverbot ausgesprochen #6



Und nun Sharpo?


----------



## Sharpo (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



honeybee schrieb:


> Und nun Sharpo?



Fragst DU mich? 
Du hast doch um die Aussendarstellung Angst..


----------



## Jose (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...Davon ab hast Du diesen nicht zu definieren...



und du hast nicht zu sagen was andere zu haben haben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Bratfischangler schrieb:


> Fakt ist es handelt sich um Wilderei. In so einem Fall ruft man die Polizei, macht ein Bild und hilft ggf. den Jungens in Uniform dabei die Tierchen frei zu lassen. Die Reuse ist ein Beweisstück.



Da bin ich bei Dir!

Aber was ich gut finde- in solchen Momenten ist beim NABU  immer ein Fotograf dabei. Da haben die echt Glück |rolleyes


----------



## magi (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



honeybee schrieb:


> Da kann man nämlich auch mit einer Taube Schach spielen, diese rennt übers Spielbrett, kackt alles voll und fühlt sich als Gewinner.



     You made my day #6


----------



## Jose (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

der NABU ist längst nicht so ein einheitlicher block, wie er immer dargestellt wird.
die saar-freaks scheinen eher von der dumpfdummfraktion zu sein.
leider weit verbreitet - aber längst nicht DER Nabu in gänze.

wie auch nicht alles von anglern "gold"  ist.

aber ist ja eh müßig, lieber gegeneinander als mit...
hauptsache probleme bleiben ungelöst und jeder im recht.
jetzt sag ich auch mal "typisch D"


ps: ich zähl. fällt schon auf, wenn bis vor drei jahren hauptsächlich grünfinken sich bei mir satt gemacht haben und seit zwei jahren kein einziger zu sichten war.
reicht auch meine amateurbeobachtung, dass da was im argen ist.

btw. mindestens 90% der meldungen im AB sind meldungen von Geprüften und sowas von amateuren


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



honeybee schrieb:


> Einen gewissen Grundanstand sollte aber jeder haben.



#6#6#6 Honeybee, Respekt vor Deinen letzten Beiträgen, nicht nur in diesen Trööt. Danke dafür.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

auch das geht bei uns, solange man sich an die Regeln bei uns hält, kann man auch zu Anglerfeinden wie dem NABU halten, statt zu Anglern.. 

Jedem seine Meinung ..


----------



## Jose (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> auch das geht bei uns, solange man sich an die Regeln bei uns hält, kann man auch zu Anglerfeinden wie dem NABU halten, statt zu Anglern..
> 
> Jedem seine Meinung ..



Thomas, das wär jetzt DER spruch aus ner langen ehe:
"du verstehst mich einfach nicht" :m

wir geben aber nicht auf :g


----------



## honeybee (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> #6#6#6 Honeybee, Respekt vor Deinen letzten Beiträgen, nicht nur in diesen Trööt. Danke dafür.



Ich verstehe jetzt zwar nicht wieso.....aber Bitte, gern geschehen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Mich hat der NABU nie wirklich interessiert, aber bei den Forderungen rund um die FFH Gebiete spielen die schon eine wichtige Rolle. Die Forderungen sind in erster Linie "Schützen und Verbieten", davon sind auch die Angler betroffen. Nicht nur in der Ostsee, sondern in allen Natura-2000 Gebieten. Oder glaubt Ihr wirklich das der NABU nicht darauf achten wird, dass - wie von Frau Hendricks an die Länder angewiesen -  die Natura2000 Gebiete rechtlich gesichert werden? Die Umsetzung ist doch relativ klar, zumindest hier in SH. Die Naturschutzbehörden müssen dieses umsetzen und geben das dann an die Naturschutzverbände ab. Die legen dann die Bedingungen fest und die behörde setzt das dann um.

Und so kam dann auch die NABU Nummer mit dem Kormoran/ Kabelbinder hier in SH. Zufällig genau zu dem Zeitpunkt, als die Angler die FFH Gebiete in den AWZ (fehlende wissenschaftliche Begründung)  - eine Forderung des NABU in SH - öffentlich in Frage stellten und die Medien dieses Thema aufnahmen. Die Pressemeldung vom NABU zum Thema Angelverbot AWZ ging ja ins Leere, also mussten andere Kaliber her. Wir wussten, dass ein Angriff auf die Angler kommen wird, nur nicht wie plump der ausfallen würde.

Noch einmal- da steckt in meinen Augen ein System dahinter. Vor einem Jahr hätte ich noch anders geurteilt, das könnt Ihr mir glauben. Nach meinen Erfahrungen der letzten 12 Monate hat sich meine Meinung einfach drastisch geändert.

Und ja, es mag irgendwo NABU Ortsverbände geben, die positive Arbeit leisten und seriös wirken. Dazu gehören für mich aber nicht die Ortverbände, die uns Menschen aus der Natur aussperren wollen...

Ein aktuelles Beispiel hierfür ist übrigens der 1,8 Km und 1,6m hohe Sperrzaun am Graswarder...Vor Ort sind 92% der Bevölkerung dagegen, der Zaum kommt laut Ministerium trotzdem- gefordert vom NABU. Das ist die Realität!


----------



## Peter_Piper (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Aber was ich gut finde- in solchen Momenten ist beim NABU  immer ein Fotograf dabei. Da haben die echt Glück |rolleyes


Könnte daran liegen, dass der Fotograf bei dem "Reusen-Wilderer Artikel" Ralf Bessoth ist. Anscheinend ein Fotograf & Ornithologe, welcher auch bei FB mit dem NABU Saarlouis -Verwalter Ulrich Leyhe befreundet ist. So kann man 1 & 1 zusammenzählen und freut sich auf PR-wirksame Bilder.


----------



## UMueller (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Hab den Nabu Artikel noch mal gelesen. Die haben da also ne Reuse gefunden. Nabu sagt es waren schwarze Schafe unter den Sportanglern(ich hasse das Wort) die das getan haben sollen und bittet um Mithilfe seitens der Angler.  
1. Woher weiß der Nabu das es Angler waren, denn da steht nicht das sie welche gesehen haben.
2. Es ist eine Straftat ( Fischwilderei ) kann also jeder sein . . .
3. Wie kann ich einen Täter nennen, wenn ich keinen gesehen hab. Der Nabu tut dies aber.
So les ich das zumindest da raus. Als Angler bin ich dann empört.
Nein hier geht es auch nicht um Verständnis für Wilderer, sondern um eine falsche Darstellung der Anglerschaft seitens NABU. 
ps. weil Nabu in Überschrift Schwarzangler nennt, im Text dann schwarze Schafe unter den Anglern ( also Angler) Viele die hier gepostet haben denken sie betriffts nicht, weil ich bin ja kein Schwarzangler. Doch genau wir sind gemeint. Nabu meint die Anglerschaft. Meiner Meinung nach ist das gut zu erkennen. Die haben den Text schon gut formuliert. So gut das hier sogar Angler in die Falle tappen.


----------



## Fruehling (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Ist es gundsätzlich vorstellbar, und der "Verdacht" zwingt sich förmlich auf, daß Vereine wie der NABU langsam aber sehr gezielt anfangen zurückzuschießen?

Nicht wissend, wie viele der sogenannten "NABUisten" u.a. hier mitlesen, wird denen evtl. bis in die Führungsetagen das Dauerfeuer in ihre Richtung schon zuviel.

Würde es vor diesem angenommenen Hintergrund und aus deren vielfach bescheidenen Sicht der Dinge nicht sogar Sinn machen, den Spieß umzudrehen, indem immer häufiger Meldungen wie aus dem Saarland so lanciert werden, daß der deutsche Michel Angler = Wilddieb denkt?

Nur mal so als Gedanke...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



UMueller schrieb:


> Hab den Nabu Artikel noch mal gelesen. Die haben da also ne Reuse gefunden. Nabu sagt es waren schwarze Schafe unter den Sportanglern(ich hasse das Wort) die das getan haben sollen und bittet um Mithilfe seitens der Angler.
> 1. Woher weiß der Nabu das es Angler waren, denn da steht nicht das sie welche gesehen haben.
> 2. Es ist eine Straftat ( Fischwilderei ) kann also jeder sein . . .
> 3. Wie kann ich einen Täter nennen, wenn ich keinen gesehen hab. Der Nabu tut dies aber.
> ...


So ist das.



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ist es gundsätzlich vorstellbar, und der "Verdacht" zwingt sich förmlich auf, daß Vereine wie der NABU langsam aber sehr gezielt anfangen zurückzuschießen?


Quark. Und übliche Nebelkerzenwerferei und Offtopic.
Weil der NABU schon seit Jahren und Jahrzehnten so anglerfeindlich agiert und veröffentlicht und nicht erst jetzt aktuell.


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Euere persönliche Diskussion bitte per PN weiterführen. Danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Danke Franz - wieder da...


----------



## yukonjack (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Ihr habt Schuld wenn meine F5 Taste so langsam ausleiert........


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Das heute noch ein Fisch gefangen  werden kann ist nur dem Deutschem Angler zu verdanken.
Et hat  es geschafft  das  die  GülLe nicht mehr in Bächen entsorgt  wird der Industrie  auf die Finger geschaut  und somit die WasserQualität  erheblich  verbessert.Oder waren das  die  bösen Naturschützer.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Diffamierung muss ja nicht immer einen Straftatbestand beinhalten. Das ist ja das gefährliche daran. Man kann gezielt an der Grenze zur Straftat jemanden öffentlich angreifen, ohne dafür belangt werden zu können.

Es ist immer wieder erschreckend, wie viele Angler sich gegenseitig öffentlich zerfleischen und dadurch unser Hobby negativ beeinflussen.

Eine Einheit der Angler wird es vermutlich nie geben, dazu sind wir zu uterschiedlich. Auch das sind uns die Naturschutzverbände weit voraus! Kein NABU Mitglied wird den Beitrag bei Facebook mit "da seid ihr aber über das Ziel hinausgeschossen" oder "Warum glaubt ihr das sei ein Angler gewesen" kommentieren. Nein, die heißen diese Angriffe auf uns für gut und wenn  nicht wird trotzdem geschwiegen.

Und noch etwas. Ich finde es immer wieder schön, dass Jura völlig überbewertet wird. Google ist doch viel einfacher und viel leichter- warum also jahrelang studieren...?


----------



## hans albers (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

nee, das geht nicht .. die sind alle böse....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Es geht nicht drum was die Schützer vor Jahrzehnten zu Beginn gemacht haben, als sie noch Schützer waren, sondern dass sie seit Jahren (seit Wandlung zum Spendensammelkonzern, ab Ende 80er, Anfang 90er) Angler und das Angeln massiv  bekämpfen.

Sowohl was Offtopic angeht, wie auch die ständige persönliche Anmache hier einiger untereinander, wird das so nicht mehr weiter geduldet.

Ansage, keine Bitte.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht drum was die Schützer vor Jahrzehnten zu Beginn gemacht haben, als sie noch Schützer waren, sondern dass sie seit Jahren (seit Wandlung zum Spendensammelkonzern, ab Ende 80er, Anfang 90er) Angler und das Angeln massiv  bekämpfen.



Das Thema heißt ja auch nicht "Schützer sind alle doof", sondern es bezieht sich auf den Beitrag des NABU Saarlouis...

Sicherlich gibt es positive Dinge, die NABU und Co für die Natur erreichen, jedoch sind diese Verbände nun einmal grundsätzlich eine Gefahr für unser Hobby und werden das Angeln da verbieten, wo sie die Möglichkeit sehen. Das ist nun einmal die Realität- oder kann jemand ein Beispiel aufzeigen wo der NABU das Angeln in einem Gewässer explizit positiv hervorhebt? Ich kenne keines, würde mich aber über solche Beispiele freuen. Das wären das Ortsverbände, mit denen man gemeinsam etwas für die Natur erreichen könnte.


----------



## Lommel (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Den Nabu allgemein fand ich jetzt persönlich nicht so verkehrt. Die hatten gute Sachen angeboten, beispielsweise Naturlehrpfade für Kinder und so Sachen. Leider, leider hat man das Gefühl das bei unseren schrulligen Vogelfreunden die Extremisten und Ideologen überhand nehmen. 
Da wird mittlerweile gegen alle Wassersportarten gepestet sei es nun Angeln, Kajakfahren, Wasserski, Segeln etc.
Die aufrechten Nabuisten sollten sich langsam Gedanken machen ob man zu Peta-Light werden will, oder ob man nicht konstruktiv wieder zusammenarbeiten sollte.


----------



## honeybee (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Sicherlich gibt es positive Dinge, die NABU und Co für die Natur erreichen, jedoch sind diese Verbände nun einmal grundsätzlich eine Gefahr für unser Hobby und werden das Angeln da verbieten, wo sie die Möglichkeit sehen.



Genauso wie wir sehen, das solche Vereine/Verbände eine Gefahr für uns Angler sind, genau so sehen dieser Vereine/Verbände in uns Anglern eine Gefahr.

Das es da zu Reibereien kommt, ist völlig verständlich, da 2 völlig unterschiedliche Interessengruppen aufeinander prallen.

Dort eine Regelung zu finden, ist schwierig, für alle Beteiligten. Allerdings ist es m.E. sehr Unklug seinem Gegenüber immer mehr Futter zu zu werfen.

Zudem, möchtest Du mit jemanden diskutieren oder Dich zusammen mit jemanden an einen Tisch setzen, der Dich ständig gängelt, betitelt etc?
Da würde mir die Lust am diskutieren fehlen bzw. hätte ich gar kein Interesse daran mit solch jemanden ein Einvernehmen zu finden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Lommel schrieb:


> Die aufrechten Nabuisten sollten sich langsam Gedanken machen ob man zu Peta-Light werden will, oder ob man nicht konstruktiv wieder zusammenarbeiten sollte.


Ein paar wenige gibts, habe ich schon ausdrücklich gelobt hier.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



honeybee schrieb:


> Zudem, möchtest Du mit jemanden diskutieren oder Dich zusammen mit jemanden an einen Tisch setzen, der Dich ständig gängelt, betitelt etc?
> Da würde mir die Lust am diskutieren fehlen bzw. hätte ich gar kein Interesse daran mit solch jemanden ein Einvernehmen zu finden.



Da stimme ich Dir zu, deshalb würde ich mich auch nicht mit dem NABU an einen Tisch setzen...|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Siehe Eingangsposting (*darum gehts hier ja*) wie die NABU-Leute platte Anti-Anglerpropaganda machen.

Da sehe ich auch keinerlei Berührungspunkte mehr..


----------



## smithie (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



honeybee schrieb:


> Das es da zu Reibereien kommt, ist völlig verständlich, da 2 völlig unterschiedliche Interessengruppen aufeinander prallen.


Meiner Meinung nach sind das NICHT 2 völlig unterschiedliche Interessengruppen. Man könnte einiges zusammen erreichen, was in den vielzitierten Ortsgruppen ja auch wohl funktioniert.

Leider ist meine Naturschutzbehörden und -verbände Erfahrung eine andere: es geht nicht mehr um Kompromisse oder vernünftige Lösungen. Es geht um Konfrontation und Ideologie.

Beispiel: alle Fische sollen aus einem kleinen Weiher raus, da die paar Karauschen und Karpfen die ganzen Kaulquappen (die seit Jahrzehnten dort prächtig gedeien) auffressen.
Gleichzeitig schwärmt man darüber, wie schön es dann ist, wenn man dort den Silberreiher am Ufer stehen sieht.
Was der wohl frisst, wenn keine Fische drinnen sind?
Und im Gegensatz zum Silberreiher hat die Karausche einen Eintrag auf der RL.

Daher: es geht nicht (mehr) um Lösungen, sondern um Konfrontation und ich nenne es mal "um das Abstecken von Hoheitsgebieten".


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

und "abstecken" ist genau das, was der NABU da in seiner Anglerdiffamierung (siehe Eingangspost, eigentliches Thema hier!!) macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

und nutzen das dann wie hier im Thema (darum gehts) zur klaren Anglerdiffamierung...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil der NABU schon seit Jahren und Jahrzehnten so anglerfeindlich agiert und veröffentlicht und nicht erst jetzt aktuell.



Die veröffentlichen aber nicht alles 
Und das aus gutem Grund. 

Gibt dank ihrer egoistisch "Natur für uns, der Rest kann von draußen zuschauen" Denke, nämlich immer öfter Stress mit Teilen der Bevölkerung, die so rein gar nix mit Angeln am Hut haben aber ebenfalls von Verboten betroffen sind( aber immer öfter schlichtweg bewusst ignorieren) 

Vom Partyvolk, Kanuten über Cross Country Radler bis zum Rentner mit Hund quer Beet. 

Ist natürlich für den Nabu(wie aber auch für die ausführende Handlanger Politik) PR technisch ziemlich blöd, wenn man sich plötzlich mit gegängelten Normalbürgern konfrontiert sieht(siehe zuletzt  Bürgeraktion Kreis Recklinghausen) 

Politik kann sich der Kritik teilweise entziehen, indem sie einseitig wegschaut. 

Amtssprech..kein Personal zur (Verbots) Überwachung 

Komisch..aber ausgerechnet für Angler reichts? 

Nabu dagegen, geht bei Bedarf da gerissener vor. 

Nutzt und bedient sich da gerne geschickt bewährter Klischees samt den üblichen Verdächtigen...

Können ja nur Angler gewesen sein. 

Logisch..fallen im Stall zwei Hühner um, war es grundsätzlich auch immer der Fuchs.

Mitnichten liebe Nabu "Freunde..ihr habt euch in den letzten Jahren mehr Feinde gemacht, als ihr offen zugeben dürft.

Und die wehren sich sogar,befinden sich nicht in der selbst auferlegten(schön blöd) Zwangsjacke mit Naturschützer Aufdruck wie manche Angler nebst Vertretungen.

Einfach mal nach Möglichkeit mit gefrusteten Ex Nabu Mitgliedern über die Austrittsgründe unterhalten..hab glücklicherweise 'nen darunter fallenden Arbeitskollegen.

Eigentlich nur Bestätigung dessen, was man(n) irgendwie schon vermutete, aber von div. Kreisen gerne als Aluhutträchtig
totargumentiert wurde und auch weiterhin wird! 

Sein ernüchterndes Fazit:wenn Vernunft immer öfter durch knallhart(nötig) aber leider auch unfair (aber Kassenfüllenden) geführten Ideoligieaktionismus ersetzt wird, sollte man sich fragen, ob man wirklich noch auf der guten Seite steht. 

Für' s pauschale sperren von Uferzonen oder auch Gewässerkäufe mit den bekannten Folgen, hat er auch so seine ganz spezielle(ablehnende) Ansicht..Jahrzehntelange Koexistenz wird einfach geleugnet, schei$$ auf die Fakten wenns der eigenen Sache dient. 

NABU ist nach seiner Meinung da noch das kleinere Übel, die eigentlich Schuldigen wären Bevölkerungsteile, die sowas auch noch naiv unterstützen, ohne jemals nennenswert Natur ausserhalb des TV Konsums oder Zoo Besuchen genossen zu haben..sich toll und hipp fühlende Trittbrettfahrer, die ein Rotkehlchen nur mit Aufschrift als solches erkennen würden. 

Das ist kein Naturschutz sondern hofierter Religionsirrsinn..

Mit diesem Schmierentheater ist weder Natur noch Mensch geholfen. 

Angler als Problem? Die (O-Ton) Dummwerkzeuge in Verbindung mit Faktenbefreiter Pseudoschutzideologie,(System! Auch das Anfeindungen immer öfter Peta Parallelen zeigen ) haben in D in den letzten 10 Jahren in nicht wenigen Situationen mehr Gräben aufgerissen,gespalten und an konstruktiven miteinander kaputt gemacht, als Angler es selbst unter Vorsatz vermögen. 

Er ist aber auch der Meinung, das wir Angler daran nicht so ganz unschuldig sind.Zu oft willig und schweigsam den Nacken hingehalten..Opferrolle quasi selbst gewählt.

Witzig das man Anglers Denk-und Handlungsfehler ausgerechnet von einem Ex Nabu Mitglied aufs Brot geschmiert bekommt, während die eigenen Reihen sowas gerne als nötige Kompromisse verkaufen. 

Eine Seite ist hier ganz schwer auf dem Holzweg-die schultert freiwillig sogar drei Kreuze 

Und ausgerechnet diese Seite predigt den verständnisvollen Blick über den Tellerrand..

Oder doch eher das freiwillige darbieten auf der Schlachtplatte?

@lommel
Dein Gefühl täuscht nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



> Frisst dann die Kaulquappen oder Frösche, ist kein wählerischer Geselle.


Und hat nix mit der Anglerdiffamierung des NABU (Thema hier) im Eingangsposting zu  tun..


----------



## honeybee (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



smithie schrieb:


> Daher: es geht nicht (mehr) um Lösungen, sondern um Konfrontation und ich nenne es mal "um das Abstecken von Hoheitsgebieten".



Das ist mir schon klar. Das macht aber der NABU genauso wie wir Angler. Es ist keiner besser oder schlechter.
Jeder verfolgt seine Interessen und möchte diese Kompromisslos durchsetzen.

Doch, und da bleibe ich dabei, funktioniert das sicherlich schlechter, wenn man - salopp gesagt - nur herum toffelt.

Was bringt es denn uns als Anglern, wenn wir jedes aufkeimende "Schützer-Thema" hier virtuell bis zum Urschleim zerkauen und uns gegenseitig an die Wäsche gehen? 
Nix, aber auch gar nix. Im Gegenteil.

Auf Worte sollten auch Taten folgen. Und manchmal ist es besser, Worte fallen im verborgenen


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die veröffentlichen aber nicht alles
> Und das aus gutem Grund.
> 
> Gibt dank ihrer egoistisch "Natur für uns, der Rest kann von draußen zuschauen" Denke, nämlich immer öfter Stress mit Teilen der Bevölkerung, die so rein gar nix mit Angeln am Hut haben aber ebenfalls von Verboten betroffen sind( aber immer öfter schlichtweg bewusst ignorieren)
> ...




Alles richtig, aber auch "nur" Nebenthema im Thema klare Anglerdiffamierung hier (vor allem seit Titeländerung) durch den NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen.

Und wie der NABU arbeitet und was NABU-Insider sagen, haben wir bereits 2014 veröffentlicht:
Steinewerfer im Glashaus – Interview mit einem NABU-Insider


*Und ab hier - letzte Warnung - wieder zum eigentlichen Thema, der klaren Anglerdiffamierung (vor allem seit Titeländerung) durch den NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen.*


----------



## raubangler (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Im Kommentar vor 20h bei Facebook schreibt der Nabu, dass die Mutmaßung (nicht Behauptung - da trennen die) einer Anglertäterschaft darauf beruht, dass schon einige Angler 'ertappt' worden waren.
Anscheinend nicht beim Reusenlegen, sondern beim Angeln.
Aber wer Grenzen überschreitet....der kommt natürlich schnell in Verdacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Und?
Machts noch diffamierender, das gleich zu übertragen.
Mein Reden.
Ich mutmaße:
Gezielte Anti-Angler-Propaganda......


----------



## smithie (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Es gibt halt unterschiedliche Maßstäbe: man stelle sich vor, dort hätte mal ein Osteuropäer Fischwilderei betrieben und man würde jetzt das auf "die Osteuropäer" verallgemeinern (was völliger Quatsch ist). 
Der Aufschrei wäre ein Stückchen größer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Und würde bei uns laut Regeln aus gutem Grunde nicht gehen..

Dass seitens NABU keinerlei Regen und Anstand bei ihrer Anti-Angler-Propaganda gelten, ist aber schon lange bekannt und dokumentiert..:
NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....

LSFV-NDS informiert seine Mitglieder über Diskriminierung der Angler durch NABU-Präsidenten

Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...

Und Beweise für ein recht einseitiges Natur"veständnis" zeit der NABU ja auch immer wieder:
NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel

Weniger Möwen auf Fehmarn dank NABU-Kormoranschutz?

Dazu gibts natürlich viel mehr Beispiele, aber dann wirds kein Artikel, sondern ein Lexikon.

Empfehlenswert dazu auch die Facebookseite NABU-Sündenregister:
https://www.facebook.com/NabuSuendenregister/


----------



## Grünknochen (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Da ich mich an der Facebook Diskussion beteiligt habe  - ich denke, in sachlicher, aber eindeutiger Pro Angler Form - , fand ich es interessant, dass ich eine ziemlich umfangreiche persönliche Erklärung des Nabu über Facebook erhalten habe. Von gezielter Diffamierung würd ich nicht sprechen, eher von einer angespannten Lage zwischen den Beteiligten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Dann bist Du in Juristerei besser als in Medienkompetenz und Propaganda....

Siehe oben, das Vorgehen der Anglerfeinde im NABU mit gezielter Anti-Angler-Propaganda wird schon seit Jahren so durchgezogen.

Dass die Dir persönlich Nettes schreiben, sich aber öffentlich nicht entschuldigen (auch Tschimpke nicht bis heute!), zeigt auch worums wirklich geht:
Schafherde zum nachtrotten/spenden/unterstützen animieren bei beibehalten der Anti-Angler-Propaganda..


----------



## Grünknochen (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Nettes haben die nicht geschrieben. Nur ihre Sichtweise dargelegt. Auditur et altera pars. Mein Grundprinzip.

Richtig ist, dass ich es mit Propaganda so gar nicht habe. Und Medienkompetenz organisier ich mir über Dritte, die als Journalisten auf verschiedenen Ebenen ihre Kohle verdienen.
Ich hab's eher mit Strippenzieherei, Gespräch und Einbindung. Und das auf der Ebene einer langjährigen Routine im Bereich Kunst/ Kultur...
Keine Ahnung übrigens, ob ich in der Juristerei gut bin (meine Tochter ist defintiv besser) oder nicht. Mit den §§ hab ich jedenfalls so einiges bewegt außerhalb meines eigentlichen Jobs.
Zuletzt: In der Angelei hatte ich bisher mit §§ eher wenigern zu tun (das hat sich erst aktuell geändert). Eigentlich will ich nur angeln. Ist einfach ein geiles Hobby... Z.B. Light Tackle auf Heilbutt. Singing drags...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Eigentlich will ich nur angeln.


Davon träume ich auch...................

Machen mir persönlich leider Anti-Angler-NABUisten, Verbandler, Politik(er) und andere Anglerfeinde etc. unmöglich, sich da nicht damit zu beschäftigen, bei so viel Faktenfreiheit und Niedertracht der Anglerfeinde..


----------



## Grünknochen (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

So: Nabu Rückmeldung Nr.2:
Was soll ich sagen? In diesem Fall hat Thomas in seiner Einschätzung recht. Ein derartiges Füllhorn an Anti Angler Vorurteilen ist mir in einer persönlichen Kommunikation noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen. Also habe ich sehr, sehr deutlich geantwortet.

P.S.: Immerhin hat diese Kommunikation dazu geführt, die Fronten zu klären. Allemal besser als jedes ''Wir sind das Volk'' Gebläffe, das eine solche Ebene gar nicht erst zuläßt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> So: Nabu Rückmeldung Nr.2:
> Was soll ich sagen? In diesem Fall hat Thomas in seiner Einschätzung recht.


Respekt dafür
Danke


----------



## gründler (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

....


#h


----------



## Grünknochen (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Thomas,
selbstverständlich.

Und es kam noch schlimmer: Rückmeldung Nr.3
Was mich veranlasste, den Hebel umzulegen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

nicht, dass mich das wundern würde...
Habe nach langjährigen Erfahrungen (und Kommunikation auf verschiedensten Ebenen)  mit den Angelfeinden beim NABU nix anderes erwartet


----------



## Ulli3D (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Was erwartet Ihr von einem wie dem Ulrich Leyhe (auf dem Bild im Eröffnungströöt mit Reuse)? Der hat es schon auf Facebook versucht in einer Gruppe, die zur Diskussion von Jägern und Nichtjägern dienen soll, seinen ideologisch verbrämten Anspruch des "Wissen verbreitenden Alleinwissenden" zu verbreiten, ist ihm nicht gelungen und war schnell frustriert und ist gegangen.

Wenn es Gegenwind gibt, dann ziehen die in der Regel schnell den Schwanz ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

*Aktualisierung 15.01. 2018*

Auch die Jäger werden von den Spendensammlern vom NABU verfolgt, genauso unsachlich, faktisch falsch und hinterfotzxx wie wir Angler.

Behauptet Outfox - ich finde, zu Recht!

NABU SPIELT MIT FALSCHEN KARTEN

Das Statement würd ich so unterschreiben, nur nicht mit  "es wäre schade", sondern es ist schade..:


> _Sicher ist: Mit jagdfeindlichen Aktionen besorgt der Nabu auch das Geschäft der Tierschutz-Sekten – wohl aus Angst, einen Teil des Spendenpublikums an radikale Gruppen zu verlieren. *Es wäre schade* um einen Verband mit großer Tradition und vielen Verdiensten für den Natur- und Artenschutz._


----------



## racoon (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Ich zitiere:

www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335143

hier der Post, mit dem der Thread geschlossen wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Richtig, weil da nur noch über Jagd diskutiert wurde und schon angekündigt war, dass es NICHTS mit Angeln zu tun hat.

Hier umgekehrt.

Hier bringe ich das Statement nur als zusätzlichen Fakt zum diskutieren in ein Angelthema mit ein - nicht zum diskutieren über Jagd an sich, wie es da passierte.

Und damit auch hier wieder zum eigentlichen Thema - danke..


----------



## phirania (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



racoon schrieb:


> Ich zitiere:
> 
> www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335143
> 
> hier der Post, mit dem der Thread geschlossen wurde.



Eigentlich schade drum...
Sind doch die gleichen Gegner wie bei uns Anglern.#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

das letzte Mal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Richtig, weil da nur noch über Jagd diskutiert wurde und schon angekündigt war, dass es NICHTS mit Angeln zu tun hat.
> 
> Hier umgekehrt.
> 
> ...


----------

